# Poison Arsen Marathon/Race Fully Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer



## poison-bike (6. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Poison-Arsen-Mar...ahrradteile&hash=item19c2fece15#ht_630wt_1139


----------



## poison-bike (13. Februar 2011)

Verkauf läuft gleich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

